# HOW I GOT 13K+ INSTAGRAM GIRL FOLLOWERS [INSTAGRAM MAXXING GUIDE] SOCIAL MEDIA MASTERY



## Deleted member 14543 (Jul 31, 2021)

Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers

*What are the benefits of this?:*

I've DMd girls while I had 500 followers and ive DM'd girls while I've had 13k followers. I get way more replies the more followers I have due to increased percieved status. Also these girls treat you better and like you are the prize because they know you have other options.
Girls DM me when I follow them, usually 1 per day when I'm following people
Girls sometimes DM me when I post
Increased status
More respect from girls
Ability to market yourself to thousands of girls every day
More girls

*How to grow: (this will take 5-10 mins of you day but stay consistent every day)*

Have 3+ instagram photos. 
Put your account on private mode. [important] (So they follow you to see what you look like)
Follow 200 girls per day (100 morning, 100 night) consistently every day.
Find girls from your area, follow all the girls they are following(usually same area as you)
Dont do more than 200 otherwise you'll get shadowbanned. Trust me I've tried it many times.
You'll get 30-70 followers back per day depending on your profile.
Split test your name/bio/*profile pic*(main one)
When your following/followers ratio starts to look a bit embarrassing, unfollow 100 per day until back to normal and repeat.
Will probably take you about 6 months to reach 10k but worth it. 
Also the more followers you have, the more follows back you'll get.

If you want to fraud, you can buy followers from smmfollows.com $0.66 per 1k to get the ball rolling

*Note:*
When you have loads of girls following you on instagram its almost like a marketing funnel. Except you are marketing yourself. If you have a shit product, its not going to work regardless. But if you have a decent product, you can nurture your customers for months and years to get them to want to try you.
You can convice these girls you have a nice life, funny, are cool, good looking, even if you aren't.

*What to post on your feed:*

Pictures of you
Pics of you with friends
Selfies
Pics of you doing sports
Physique pics
Dont post nerd shit. Be yourself but show an enhanced cool version of yourself.

*What to post on your story:*

Music you like(not nerd shit)(I heard some blackpill rap recently :/ )
Memes you found funny
Your life e.g
Work
Any sports you do
When your with friends
Pictures of you
Anything that increases your status

*How to DM girls:*

When I am following girls, I'll accept them all at once on the evening once per day. When I accept lets say 70 requests. I'll 1 picture of each girl. Girls who like you back will like your pic. This is your chance to DM them. You could get 5-20 likes back. This also is good because theyre sending you a choosing signal sort of. Girls who dont like you wont like your picture back. This helps prevent rejection but you still get good numbers.
Set yourself a simple goal like DM 5 girls per day for a few months. Doesnt sound like a lot but just stay consistent with it and try not to get a girlfriend. Unless ur subhuman obviously
I also usually like DMing girls with less than 500 followers because you have leverage on them and they know your higher status than them on insta and they usually like that.
You can also DM girls randomly. Would only do it if they just posted a feed or story photo though. Dont give them a compliment. Dont validate, just initiate normal conversation.

*How to progress with girls from DMs:*
Ask normal human questions but throw in jokes and make observations about her from her instagram profile
Some example questions are:
Hi how are you
How old are you
Where are you from
What do you do for work
Whats your type etc..


This tip is a cliche red pill tip. Dont validate her ever. Honestly any time I've validated a girl I can immediately tell she goes off for some reason. Just dont compliment her and she'll go crazy for you if your vibing


Dont try to sell yourself too hard but feel free to tell her about yourself. Dont seek validation. Get to know her, make her laugh if possible and take the piss out of her. 


Dont waste your time with girls who give you 1 word answers, take the hint, unfollow them and move onto the next girl. Have an abundance mindset


After speaking for a night or 2, I usually like to ask to call or facetime them. This makes it more real for them. A lot of boys are DMing them but not many are calling. She'll have more of a personal feel with you. She'll probably like the confidence that you asked to call. 


Maybe make it a regular thing and after a 1-3 calls, ask to meet to go get food or something. If she resists, try a few more times because she might not want to seem too easy. But if she continues to resist just stop messaging and move onto the next.

Dont be offended if many girls give you shit replies or ignore you. Some girls I've met have showed me their phone and they have 100+ DMs of boys per month even if they are average. They get a massively inflated sense of self worth from this but its fine. Just avoid these girls. This is why I go for girls with less followers.

Last tip. If literally no one wants to speak to you after many DM's. It's a sign. These people arent nasty or anything. You are the problem. Just build ur insta and continue improving yourself and you'll have more confidence and luck in the future.

Good luck

Here is my looksmaxxing guide- How to go from subhuman to 8/9 without surgery.








HOW TO GO FROM SUBHUMAN TO AN 8/9 WITHOUT SURGERY [LooksMaxxing Guide]


Hi guys, just joined the forum. I've been redpill for a while and looksmaxing for a while without realising theres a community dedicated to it. So I am going to give you guys everything I have worked out so far and what I am doing myself. (some of these are looks and status) Also dont say that...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 31, 2021)

status pill kinda. Honeslty im kinda desperate enough to do this


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jul 31, 2021)

Bro posting stories and shit on instagram... That shit for females


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Jul 31, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> status pill kinda. Honeslty im kinda desperate enough to do this


Insta in the biggest dating app in the world. Make use of it


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 31, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Bro posting stories and shit on instagram... That shit for females


its fine like once every 2 months


----------



## subhuman incel (Jul 31, 2021)

im too low psl for instagram right now.i need to surgerymax to be at lest 4.5psl or more, then gaining followers will be a lot easier, especially female.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Jul 31, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> im too low psl for instagram right now.i need to surgerymax to be at lest 4.5psl or more, then gaining followers will be a lot easier, especially female.


good luck man, u could still grow the insta for when your surgery maxxed?


----------



## efidescontinuado (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice , i was looking for some detailed instagram guide, good thread op


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Jul 31, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Bro posting stories and shit on instagram... That shit for females


Stories is not necessary at all, they were just ideas


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 31, 2021)

Good thread but I fucking hate the concept of clout farming. Mabye when I am gymcelled I will do this.


----------



## razerftw (Jul 31, 2021)

High IQ thread, I have 2.1k followers, only girls from my area, and this really works, especially if you post high values stories every day.

Girls watch your shit every day and they become accustomed to you and your life and they are more willingly to come to your place, since they already trust you and you are not some random fuck randomlly DMing them.

I get on average around 10-15 girls replying to my stories and some of them are DTF.

Now I am doing interviews with some girls, I want to hire a VA (virtual assistent), that will do the follow/unfollow stuff for me every day after I carefully instruct them.

Most of my followers are from dating websites, becaus I don't have much time for this unfollow/unfollow stuff, but I did it sometimes and I got pretty good conversation rate.


----------



## seimakkak (Jul 31, 2021)

Whats ur PSL tho


----------



## Sentry (Aug 1, 2021)

Can you post your instagram so I can follow?


----------



## Stare (Aug 1, 2021)

Bookmarked to read later


----------



## Sal (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks beneficial will read later. Thanks op ig


----------



## Cigarette (Aug 1, 2021)

Followers: 13k 
Following: 57k


----------



## SixCRY (Aug 1, 2021)

Not gonna work if you are sub 5 , but yes it's a good technique 

But when u follow girls and they follow back they will check ur following


----------



## Timelessbrah (Aug 1, 2021)

This doesn't work if you don't have a social group large enough and filled with enough girls in it.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

Timelessbrah said:


> This doesn't work if you don't have a social group large enough and filled with enough girls in it.


With this method, you shouldnt worry about social groups. follow a girl from your area(search by location on insta if needed) and start from there


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> Not gonna work if you are sub 5 , but yes it's a good technique
> 
> But when u follow girls and they follow back they will check ur following


Whats your point ? Dont understand bro


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> Followers: 13k
> Following: 57k


No because you unfollow most of them like I stated you idiot


----------



## Timelessbrah (Aug 1, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> With this method, you shouldnt worry about social groups. follow a girl from your area(search by location on insta if needed) and start from there


I see idiots doing that all the time and if you are sub chad it won't work. the dude is just another tryhard beta fag trying to gain popularity in an already saturated market.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 1, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers
> 
> *What are the benefits of this?:*
> 
> ...


very good thread but idk it feels like work to run a insta account imo i don't see the fun


----------



## SixCRY (Aug 1, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Whats your point ? Dont understand bro


bro ur not getting 70 followers out of 200 if your a subhuman

And if you follow some girl with small account like less than -100 follower she will check ur profil to see why u follow her, if you do that as a subhuman ur not getting followback


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

razerftw said:


> High IQ thread, I have 2.1k followers, only girls from my area, and this really works, especially if you post high values stories every day.
> 
> Girls watch your shit every day and they become accustomed to you and your life and they are more willingly to come to your place, since they already trust you and you are not some random fuck randomlly DMing them.
> 
> ...


Glad someone else gets it.

Just out of interest, how do you get so many followers from dating sites? Seems like it would take longer that way? Pls explain.

Also getting a VA to do these tasks is a high iq move. pretty sure you can hire them for like $3 an hour in vietnam or some buullshit


----------



## SixCRY (Aug 1, 2021)

Timelessbrah said:


> I see idiots doing that all the time and if you are sub chad it won't work. the dude is just another tryhard beta fag trying to gain popularity in an already saturated market.


exactly my point, dude think subhuman is gonna be hit my foid cuz he has 13k follower jfl, subhuman cant even hit 1k follower let alone getting dm everyday


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> bro ur not getting 70 followers out of 200 if your a subhuman
> 
> And if you follow some girl with small account like less than -100 follower she will check ur profil to see why u follow her, if you do that as a subhuman ur not getting followback


Thats why you put ur account on private mode and have a good profile picture. If ur subhuman maybe wait a week or so before accepting her so they dont notice. But personally I dont have that problem. Good luck though


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> exactly my point, dude think subhuman is gonna be hit my foid cuz he has 13k follower jfl, subhuman cant even hit 1k follower let alone getting dm everyday


Who said this guide is for subhumans? Obviously its gonna work worse for them but its better than being a doomer. Surely 1 girl out of 13k will suck ur dick.


----------



## metagross (Aug 1, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> With this method, you shouldnt worry about social groups. follow a girl from your area(search by location on insta if needed) and start from there


I tried this and not one follow back so far.


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (Aug 1, 2021)

or pay 10€ for 20k followers and dont waste hours of your life


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

metagross said:


> I tried this and not one follow back so far.


Well your follows back depends on = how many followers you have, how many people your following, whether your on private mode, whether you have a good profile picture or not. Feel free to PM me ur insta and I can give you some pointers


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

spain said:


> or pay 10€ for 20k followers and dont waste hours of your life


But you wont have any girls to message or market yourself to?


----------



## kikethurston133 (Aug 1, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers
> 
> *What are the benefits of this?:*
> 
> ...


the question is how tf do you find so many girls in the first place to follow


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> the question is how tf do you find so many girls in the first place to follow


Find 1 girl in ur area, follow all the girls shes following, find another girl, follow all the girls shes following... repeat


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Aug 1, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Find 1 girl in ur area, follow all the girls shes following, find another girl, follow all the girls shes following... repeat


More like follow all the girls who liked their recent posts to make sure you’re getting active Instagram users as followers


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

22Bones said:


> More like follow all the girls who liked their recent posts to make sure you’re getting active Instagram users as followers


Agreed. Better idea


----------



## razerftw (Aug 1, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Glad someone else gets it.
> 
> Just out of interest, how do you get so many followers from dating sites? Seems like it would take longer that way? Pls explain.
> 
> Also getting a VA to do these tasks is a high iq move. pretty sure you can hire them for like $3 an hour in vietnam or some buullshit


I use Badoo in Ukraine, I get 100-200 matches per day, I know some tricks. I bring girls from there to my instagram account and then I game them with my stories every day.

So even if I don't have 10k followers, most of these 2.1k followers, are very good leads, are not random girls or random indian accounts that you paid to follow you, that brings 0 value. I am interested in having high engaging followers that I can bang, that's why I get 800 girls watching my stories every day.

When I meet with them, I am surpised by the fact that they know so many things about my life and what I did in the past few days, that's why the story part is very important.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 1, 2021)

razerftw said:


> especially if you post high values stories every day.


usually stuff like a dud showing how a bakes a steak.
I know that's high value story for IG. But all I see isdumb shit on instagram.
Now obvioulsy, dumb shit is good stuff for womens. But only for them


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Aug 1, 2021)

Th


razerftw said:


> High IQ thread, I have 2.1k followers, only girls from my area, and this really works, especially if you post high values stories every day.
> 
> Girls watch your shit every day and they become accustomed to you and your life and they are more willingly to come to your place, since they already trust you and you are not some random fuck randomlly DMing them.
> 
> ...


That’s insane

I’m a club promoter who’s job is meeting girls and I don’t get nearly thag many. Even when I post stories with celebs


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 1, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Th
> 
> That’s insane
> 
> I’m a club promoter who’s job is meeting girls and I don’t get nearly thag many. Even when I post stories with celebs


this guy must have serious numbers and be a chad or is capping a lil bit


----------



## ScreaM (Aug 1, 2021)

good post


----------



## razerftw (Aug 2, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Th
> 
> That’s insane
> 
> I’m a club promoter who’s job is meeting girls and I don’t get nearly thag many. Even when I post stories with celebs





Digital Hitler said:


> this guy must have serious numbers and be a chad or is capping a lil bit


I am serious, here are some screenshots: ( this shit really works, my DMs are full of nuds).


----------



## .👽. (Aug 2, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> this guy must have serious numbers and be a chad or is capping a lil bit





razerftw said:


> I am serious, here are some screenshots: ( this shit really works)


i remember his thread where he showed proof. hes an exception, not a chad/chadlite but gets 100 matches a day? very weird. maybe russia is different


----------



## razerftw (Aug 2, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> i remember his thread where he showed proof. hes an exception, not a chad/chadlite but gets 100 matches a day? very weird. maybe russia is different


I do this in Ukraine and Belarus. And I have many foreign friends that flock here for pussy (and even from this forum). Most of them do day game and night game, and maybe get 1 bang a month. So it's not that easy, most of them complain while they are here.

I can easily get 2 new bangs a week with my online strategy.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 2, 2021)

razerftw said:


> I do this in Ukraine and Belarus. And I have many foreign friends that flock here for pussy. Most of them do day game and night game, and maybe get 1 bang a month. So it's not that easy, most of them complain while they are here.
> 
> I can easily get 2 new bangs a week with my online strategy.


yea thats my point. idk how you do it


----------



## razerftw (Aug 2, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> yea thats my point. idk how you do it


there is loophole bro somewhere xaxaxa


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 2, 2021)

I wouldn’t do this as normie with no social life, I would focus on looksmaxxing and social maxing first.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 2, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> I wouldn’t do this as normie with no social life, I would focus on looksmaxxing and social maxing first.


how come?


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 2, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> I've DMd girls while I had 500 followers


I dont even have 150 over for me


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 2, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> I dont even have 150 over for me


lol follow the guide for 6 months and it will no longer be over for you


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 2, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> lol follow the guide for 6 months and it will no longer be over for you


Love you man, we need more ppl like you in the world


----------



## Deleted member 14503 (Aug 2, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers
> 
> *What are the benefits of this?:*
> 
> ...


I don’t think I’m high enough on PSL to do this.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 2, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Insta in the biggest dating app in the world. Make use of it


How many lays have you got from insta


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 3, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> I dont even have 150 over for me


Dont even have 50 over for me


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 3, 2021)

Guy775 said:


> I don’t think I’m high enough on PSL to do this.


Same


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 3, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> How many lays have you got from insta


about 12, and 2 long term girlfriends. also id say im average face, below average height


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 5, 2021)

couldn’t read past a few sentences. This shit is retarded. Women can tell when your ratio is off. I’ve seen subhumans with 15k followers and 100 following and that shit looks so artificial it is funny. Actually I know plenty of Chads under 1k followers who have a natural growth and they don’t seem concern about ratio or numbers.


----------



## FromfailuretoSuccess (Aug 5, 2021)

How can we do good instagram pictures with a tripod ?


----------



## Barry (Aug 5, 2021)

This obviously works, and also kind of glad that most guys still don't even believe in IGmaxxing lmao.

One thing I would add to the OP is that if you get some travel photos, (you don't have to actually travel - I just stole a bunch of photos of planes, etc.), then you can run the same game but in different places. It won't help you get laid unless you travel, but it's a lot easier to get your follower count up if you are US or Western and you start adding random foreign girls.

If you have travel pics you can just say "I'm coming to (girls country) when covid is over and want to make friends"

Also on pics i would just look at other people's pics and copy them completely and don't be afraid to photofraud. so I have a bunch of travel photos that I literally ripped from a stock image site and I edited them so they're in "my photography style" so they can't be reverse-searched lmao. Also, got some action photos of me doing snowboarding and rock climbing even though I've never done them because you can't tell it's not me in the pics lmao. Photomaxing is legit as well. Clean up your skin, make yourself two inches taller. Girls photofraud so should you


One last addition: act like you are trying to be a hobby IGer or something so you have an excuse. IGCels in this thread saying "girls will know its fake if you have lots of followers" so just lie and make up some reason to do with your hobbies. "Oh yeah I'm a chess champion and I was in the news for winning a tournament" or "One of my posts went viral on a skateboarding site" or some shit. if you have a skateboarding photo or a chess tournament photo it's not like some dumb 22 year old girl is going fucking sherlock homes on your ass lmao


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

Barry said:


> This obviously works, and also kind of glad that most guys still don't even believe in IGmaxxing lmao.
> 
> One thing I would add to the OP is that if you get some travel photos, (you don't have to actually travel - I just stole a bunch of photos of planes, etc.), then you can run the same game but in different places. It won't help you get laid unless you travel, but it's a lot easier to get your follower count up if you are US or Western and you start adding random foreign girls.
> 
> ...


high iq reply lmao. yeah I fraud the shit out of my pics


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

Barry said:


> This obviously works, and also kind of glad that most guys still don't even believe in IGmaxxing lmao.
> 
> One thing I would add to the OP is that if you get some travel photos, (you don't have to actually travel - I just stole a bunch of photos of planes, etc.), then you can run the same game but in different places. It won't help you get laid unless you travel, but it's a lot easier to get your follower count up if you are US or Western and you start adding random foreign girls.
> 
> ...


This works for slaying?

also do you post the travel photos from plane etc on story or regular post?

What are your regular friends/social circle saying to this frauding?


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> high iq reply lmao. yeah I fraud the shit out of my pics


How do you fraud? Do you recommend learning photoshop?

can you also post old photos?

and what to do with your actual friends/social circle?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

lasthope said:


> How do you fraud? Do you recommend learning photoshop?
> 
> can you also post old photos?
> 
> and what to do with your actual friends/social circle?


I fraud by posting old photos mainly from when I had a mike thurston tan x2.

And what u mean by 'and what to do with your actual friends/social circle?' ?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 5, 2021)

As a man following more than 1k of people is embarrassing


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> I fraud by posting old photos mainly from when I had a mike thurston tan x2.
> 
> And what u mean by 'and what to do with your actual friends/social circle?' ?


Do your social circle/friends don’t find your fraud and instamaxing somehow weird?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Do your social circle/friends don’t find your fraud and instamaxing somehow weird?


im not frauding too hard so no. and if anything having 15k girl followers makes you cooler? plus i dont have friends anyway rip


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> im not frauding too hard so no. and if anything having 15k girl followers makes you cooler? plus i dont have friends anyway rip


Mh yeah don’t know 

nobody that I know take social media to serious so idk


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

razerftw said:


> I am serious, here are some screenshots: ( this shit really works, my DMs are full of nuds).


Wtf 

I mean you don’t post that much meaningful stuff right?
Whats your secret lol


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Mh yeah don’t know
> 
> nobody that I know take social media to serious so idk


i think youll find people care a lot less than you think. i also used to feel like that like your under the spotlight but u jsut got to not care


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> As a man following more than 1k of people is embarrassing


i follow 3k over for me


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> i think youll find people care a lot less than you think. i also used to feel like that like your under the spotlight but u jsut got to not care


Yeah you probably right 

i have around 200 follower and still to high inhibiton to post photos lol


----------



## Eezz (Aug 5, 2021)

spain said:


> or pay 10€ for 20k followers and dont waste hours of your life


From where ?


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2021)

Eezz said:


> From where ?


thx knife


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 5, 2021)

Op what’s yo ig 
follow me @1kieranbright


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

Eezz said:


> From where ?


it literally tells you in my thread lol


----------



## Eezz (Aug 5, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> it literally tells you in my thread lol


I seen it just wanted to see if he has another one.
Is yours legit ?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

Eezz said:


> I seen it just wanted to see if he has another one.
> Is yours legit ?


oh my bad, and yeah i wouldnt post it if it wasnt


----------



## Eezz (Aug 5, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> oh my bad, and yeah i wouldnt post it if it wasnt


bruh I watched a video about it, and the followers you get are so fake they got 0 follwers. if a girl sees my followers list she will see through this shit. 
Need legit looking followers


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

Eezz said:


> bruh I watched a video about it, and the followers you get are so fake they got 0 follwers. if a girl sees my followers list she will see through this shit.
> Need legit looking followers


if u choose the option '1606' the followers look real. you could bot loads, then do the follow strategies to get a few hunderd+ followers so they'd have to scroll down shit loads in ur follower list to find the accs which look reasonably real. good luck though, idk any real real looking follower sites


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 5, 2021)

Barry said:


> This obviously works, and also kind of glad that most guys still don't even believe in IGmaxxing lmao.
> 
> One thing I would add to the OP is that if you get some travel photos, (you don't have to actually travel - I just stole a bunch of photos of planes, etc.), then you can run the same game but in different places. It won't help you get laid unless you travel, but it's a lot easier to get your follower count up if you are US or Western and you start adding random foreign girls.
> 
> ...


Don’t use fake, stuff lmao. People are autistic af 😂


----------



## Eezz (Aug 5, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> if u choose the option '1606' the followers look real. you could bot loads, then do the follow strategies to get a few hunderd+ followers so they'd have to scroll down shit loads in ur follower list to find the accs which look reasonably real. good luck though, idk any real real looking follower sites


Thanks mate. I wanna ask, what does refill: 99 days mean


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 5, 2021)

Eezz said:


> Thanks mate. I wanna ask, what does refill: 99 days mean


it means if the followers drop within 99 days, click the refill button and theyll give you more


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 5, 2021)

nelson said:


> Don’t use fake, stuff lmao. People are autistic af 😂


yeah it’s really bullshit advice. Tbh instead of trying to fake all this shit it would be better to actually do it the legit way. The dude said it himself. Try to get on the local news or make a video that blows up. It would be way better than trying to fake your shit.


----------



## razerftw (Aug 6, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Wtf
> 
> I mean you don’t post that much meaningful stuff right?
> Whats your secret lol


Well I post many stories with my life every day, many girls said they enjoy following what I do every day.
They see how I struggle to speak in russian in my foregin accent, how I rent sport cars and travel though the country, I post clips while dating other girls, meeting with friends doind cool things etc.

For example yesterday I posted a story with king size condoms, and banged 2 girls on the same day after that story )))

I don't know, I found a loophole, but I can't pinpoint exactly what it is.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Aug 6, 2021)

I used to slay from instagram alone. it's def possible for all the dudes doubting this. Good post OP. Only thing I disagree with is how you talk to women. Here's back when I was slaying sloots on instagram back in highschool: https://looksmax.org/threads/verifying-im-a-tyronelite-1.355136/


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 6, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I used to slay from instagram alone. it's def possible for all the dudes doubting this. Good post OP. Only thing I disagree with is how you talk to women. Here's back when I was slaying sloots on instagram back in highschool: https://looksmax.org/threads/verifying-im-a-tyronelite-1.355136/


I had a read, nice man you must be a seriously good looking guy. What do you disagree with me about when talking to women? Could you give examples about what you would talk about?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 6, 2021)

MentalcelTyronelite said:


> I used to slay from instagram alone. it's def possible for all the dudes doubting this. Good post OP. Only thing I disagree with is how you talk to women. Here's back when I was slaying sloots on instagram back in highschool: https://looksmax.org/threads/verifying-im-a-tyronelite-1.355136/


also i noticed all them comments were quite a few years ago, is ur insta still as active? do you still slay as much?


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Aug 6, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> also i noticed all them comments were quite a few years ago, is ur insta still as active? do you still slay as much?


My last post on this acc was maybe 4 years ago basically around the time I graduated highschool lol so it's pretty much dead. I still slay but I mainly use tinder now. I average around 50+ likes/day on tinder's most active days but it drops to maybe 30/day on the days when not alot of people are on lol. I do plan on statusmaxxing through tiktok and starting another instagram though.


----------



## MentalcelTyronelite (Aug 6, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> I had a read, nice man you must be a seriously good looking guy. What do you disagree with me about when talking to women? Could you give examples about what you would talk about?


Me, personally, I like to be pretty straight forward with what i'm looking for. If i'm only looking for sex, i'll just make it pretty known by asking what she is looking for and not sugarcoating what i'm looking for. (i'll say i'm only looking for something casual or even a FWB type thing) I hate small talk and don't really care about what's going on in someone's life if I don't plan to put any emotional investment into them. Although, some questions are obviously pretty important like wanting to know the age of a woman and her location. I think if you also are someone who travels around, it's good to keep note of where women are because there will be times where some girl who's into you will be DTF if she ever touches down in your city or vice versa. But obviously my advice doesn't apply to someone looking for more meaningful relationships.


----------



## Barry (Aug 6, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> yeah it’s really bullshit advice. Tbh instead of trying to fake all this shit it would be better to actually do it the legit way. The dude said it himself. Try to get on the local news or make a video that blows up. It would be way better than trying to fake your shit.



Yeah

But I faked my shit for $0 in one afternoon of looking for pics and fucking around in photoshop while Covid was going on

IF you are financially able to go travel the world, get on news, go viral, have a top 1% lifestyle for real, then go for it and once you've done it and succeeded, you can post your advice

instead, I'm giving advice that works and you're shitting on it from a place of not knowing what the fuck you are talking about. 99% of everything that succeeds on social media is faked and staged.



nelson said:


> Don’t use fake, stuff lmao. People are autistic af 😂



I can fucking guarantee if you looked at my profile you would have no fucking idea I'd faked anything or that I was a member of this forum lmao

but you keep making threads about how your fucking forehead shape determines your success JFL



lasthope said:


> This works for slaying?
> 
> also do you post the travel photos from plane etc on story or regular post?
> 
> What are your regular friends/social circle saying to this frauding?



Nobody in my social circle says anything or probably even knows anything

When I say "photofraud" it's an exaggeration, just like photomaxxing. Just like guys smooth their skin or use liquify to make their shoulders bigger, I'm good at photoshop so I can make myself taller and stuff for the photos where I'm in them.

Then the travel photos, the best thing to do is to travel to places and then just steal other people's better photos. Say you're an amateur photographer or something as a hobby.

You can do this with food pics, sport pics, etc.

I can't really say a lot more without potentially giving myself away but get creative. Say you're a photographer or artist or whatever.

One thing I didn't mention above is that if you do this and do the hobby/personal brand route, it creates a feedback cycle where you actually end up faking it til you make it.

Like now I get paid for social media posts because I have a big following and I get sent free stuff by companies in my "niche" lol.


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 6, 2021)

Barry said:


> I can fucking guarantee if you looked at my profile you would have no fucking idea I'd faked anything or that I was a member of this forum lmao
> 
> but you keep making threads about how your fucking forehead shape determines your success JFL


Follow me on ig @1kieranbright 

And about the forehead pill, you’ll learn bra. Everything matters


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 6, 2021)

Will read later


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 6, 2021)

@Barry any good ig to copy and get ideas from?


----------



## dnrd (Aug 6, 2021)

ntpilled once again


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Aug 8, 2021)

nelson said:


> Follow me on ig @1kieranbright
> 
> And about the forehead pill, you’ll learn bra. Everything matters


Trippin


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m trying to figure out when to unfollow people. Maybe a 1:2 follow following ratio is the limit.

I also notice you can get away with a bad follower to following ratio once you reached the 1000+ follower mark.

For example take 2 guys. Guy A has a ratio of 1:2 but only has 100 followers and is following 200. Meanwhile Guy B has a ratio of 1:3 and has 2000 followers and is following 6000. Guy B looks way better even tho his ratios worse


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 8, 2021)

22Bones said:


> I’m trying to figure out when to unfollow people. Maybe a 1:2 follow following ratio is the limit.
> 
> I also notice you can get away with a bad follower to following ratio once you reached the 1000+ follower mark.
> 
> For example take 2 guys. Guy A has a ratio of 1:2 but only has 100 followers and is following 200. Meanwhile Guy B has a ratio of 1:3 and has 2000 followers and is following 6000. Guy B looks way better even tho his ratios worse


You want your ratio to be 2:1 at least. but while your growing your account i wouldnt worry about ratios, but just unfollow when it starts to look a bit too bad


----------



## Deleted member 12218 (Aug 8, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> You want your ratio to be 2:1 at least. but while your growing your account i wouldnt worry about ratios, but just unfollow when it starts to look a bit too bad


How many followers did you have until you ended your growth phase? Also I don’t think buying followers is a good idea because Instagram can tell as well as sponsers and other companies on the app. Plus, what makes an account look good is the amount of engagement on the posts not the followers alone.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 8, 2021)

22Bones said:


> How many followers did you have until you ended your growth phase? Also I don’t think buying followers is a good idea because Instagram can tell as well as sponsers and other companies on the app. Plus, what makes an account look good is the amount of engagement on the posts not the followers alone.


finished growth phase at 13k. unfollowed down to 4k so ive got 13k followers and following 4k.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 9, 2021)

Great thread. Cool if I pm you for further discussion and advice?

I’ve been procrastinating getting started on ig bc I’m worried about how to get the numbers up


----------



## JizzFarmer (Aug 10, 2021)

Barry said:


> This obviously works, and also kind of glad that most guys still don't even believe in IGmaxxing lmao.
> 
> One thing I would add to the OP is that if you get some travel photos, (you don't have to actually travel - I just stole a bunch of photos of planes, etc.), then you can run the same game but in different places. It won't help you get laid unless you travel, but it's a lot easier to get your follower count up if you are US or Western and you start adding random foreign girls.
> 
> ...


welcome back bro


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 10, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Great thread. Cool if I pm you for further discussion and advice?
> 
> I’ve been procrastinating getting started on ig bc I’m worried about how to get the numbers up


sure please dont ask me questions that are answered in the thread though


----------



## lasthope (Aug 10, 2021)

what you mean with step 7
„Split test your name/bio/profile pic(main one)“?


----------



## lasthope (Aug 10, 2021)

Barry said:


> Yeah
> 
> But I faked my shit for $0 in one afternoon of looking for pics and fucking around in photoshop while Covid was going on
> 
> ...


What you mean with „Then the travel photos, the best thing to do is to travel to places and then just steal other people's better photos.“

what’s the point of traveling when you just steal the photos?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 10, 2021)

lasthope said:


> what you mean with step 7
> „Split test your name/bio/profile pic(main one)“?


when your following people every day. youll get x number of people follow back. you'll notice that if you have a more attractive looking profile picture, you may get more follows back. so switch up your profile pic every now and then to test which one gets you the most follows back per day


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 12, 2021)

I've got 2.5k naturally from HS, by like you said following people in your school or others requesting, no posts tho lmfao, if u have over 3 posts it looks weird


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 12, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> I've got 2.5k naturally from HS, by like you said following people in your school or others requesting, no posts tho lmfao, if u have over 3 posts it looks weird


Why is it bad to have a lot of posts?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Aug 12, 2021)

No chad, no chance


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 12, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> I've got 2.5k naturally from HS, by like you said following people in your school or others requesting, no posts tho lmfao, if u have over 3 posts it looks weird


i disagree man, literally 90% of instagram has more than 3 posts...


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 12, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> i disagree man, literally 90% of instagram has more than 3 posts...


im talking ab people ik irl everyone has it like that, and i live in the west most people archive their post lmfao


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Why is it bad to have a lot of posts?


it just looks weird more aesthetic


----------



## lasthope (Aug 13, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> I've got 2.5k naturally from HS, by like you said following people in your school or others requesting, no posts tho lmfao, if u have over 3 posts it looks weird


Wait so having no posts is legit?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 13, 2021)

i dont fuck with posting selfies or posting gym pics, narcissism is ugly

if u have a fuckton of followers and ur feed is just ur face mostly and u arent very gl then it looks narcy

even if ur gl it looks narcy

ideal to get girls is u doing a hobby or smthn interesting and never post a pic without other people. if u have a fuckton of followers with that insta feed then girls will respond to a dm much better than if its just ur face plastered everywhere likeu look for validation

bonus: post pics mogging other people (although u should mog most people anyway)


----------



## lasthope (Aug 13, 2021)

BOTB said:


> i dont fuck with posting selfies or posting gym pics, narcissism is ugly
> 
> if u have a fuckton of followers and ur feed is just ur face mostly and u arent very gl then it looks narcy
> 
> ...


What hobbies or pics you suggest? Sorry I am abbot autistic and don know what to post 
Maybe you can pm a good insta account or pics or something 

also I don’t even have hobbies beside looksmaxxing and gym


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 13, 2021)

lasthope said:


> What hobbies or pics you suggest? Sorry I am abbot autistic and don know what to post
> Maybe you can pm a good insta account or pics or something
> 
> also I don’t even have hobbies beside looksmaxxing and gym


post your lookmaxxing routine bro


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 13, 2021)

BOTB said:


> i dont fuck with posting selfies or posting gym pics, narcissism is ugly
> 
> if u have a fuckton of followers and ur feed is just ur face mostly and u arent very gl then it looks narcy
> 
> ...


idk man, i dont think its narcy. insta is basically a dating app. your meant to post pics of your face and body, thats the whole point of it so people can see what you look like.

and literally 99% of insta is people posting pics of their face and body.

but yeah i agree that its good to add in pics of you doing hobbies.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 13, 2021)

lasthope said:


> What hobbies or pics you suggest? Sorry I am abbot autistic and don know what to post
> Maybe you can pm a good insta account or pics or something
> 
> also I don’t even have hobbies beside looksmaxxing and gym


girls love a video of a boy lifting some heavy asf weight , post that


----------



## lasthope (Aug 13, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> girls love a video of a boy lifting some heavy asf weight , post that


Dude please 
I am serious lol


----------



## lasthope (Aug 13, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> post your lookmaxxing routine bro


Dude I am serious lol


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 13, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Dude please
> I am serious lol


i was being serious about this one. max out on ur best lift and take a video of it and post it.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 13, 2021)

@Digital Hitler post some good instagrams to look at


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 13, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> idk man, i dont think its narcy. insta is basically a dating app. your meant to post pics of your face and body, thats the whole point of it so people can see what you look like.
> 
> and literally 99% of insta is people posting pics of their face and body.
> 
> but yeah i agree that its good to add in pics of you doing hobbies.


why would someone post a pic of only thhier face/body for likes? its for validation and its narcy

this is why u see girls post their face and ass so much, not because its a dating app jfl


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 13, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Wait so having no posts is legit?


yeah but this is through people irl


----------



## lasthope (Aug 13, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> yeah but this is through people irl


What you mean this is through people irl


----------



## SeiGun (Aug 13, 2021)

you still need a above average face tho


----------



## lasthope (Aug 15, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> yeah but this is through people irl


?


----------



## AbuSAF (Aug 15, 2021)

friends groups and people from hs a


lasthope said:


> ?


nd/or uni, they know how u look


----------



## lasthope (Aug 15, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> friends groups and people from hs a
> 
> nd/or uni, they know how u look


Okay so then you don’t need photos for that at all and just post some stories?


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 16, 2021)

What type of camera do you reccomend for taking pictures for IG?


----------



## Purefxrm (Aug 16, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers
> 
> *What are the benefits of this?:*
> 
> ...


Good algorithm pill, going to try it. 

If you have Tinder Plus just keep the swipe to like ratio as close to 1. The more swipes you do and less likes you get, the more fucked your algorithm is going to be. Flip side only swiping right on women that pre liked you will get you on the top list.


----------



## Purefxrm (Aug 16, 2021)

FromfailuretoSuccess said:


> How can we do good instagram pictures with a tripod ?


Get someone with iphone 8 or above, go to wealthy places and take NT pics


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Purefxrm said:


> Good algorithm pill, going to try it.
> 
> If you have Tinder Plus just keep the swipe to like ratio as close to 1. The more swipes you do and less likes you get, the more fucked your algorithm is going to be. Flip side only swiping right on women that pre liked you will get you on the top list.


Wow. What do you look like?


----------



## Purefxrm (Aug 16, 2021)

BOTB said:


> i dont fuck with posting selfies or posting gym pics, narcissism is ugly
> 
> if u have a fuckton of followers and ur feed is just ur face mostly and u arent very gl then it looks narcy
> 
> ...


Narcissism is attractive and socially validated when you're goodlooking.


----------



## Purefxrm (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Wow. What do you look like?


Like an spaniard, Levantine and European at the same time.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 16, 2021)

Purefxrm said:


> Like an spaniard, Levantine and European at the same time.


I'm saying PSL-wise.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 16, 2021)

Purefxrm said:


> Good algorithm pill, going to try it.
> 
> If you have Tinder Plus just keep the swipe to like ratio as close to 1. The more swipes you do and less likes you get, the more fucked your algorithm is going to be. Flip side only swiping right on women that pre liked you will get you on the top list.


thats some smart shit nigga i was gonna try tinder plus. thank you for the tip. are you chad or does that tip just work really well?


----------



## Purefxrm (Aug 16, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm saying PSL-wise.





Digital Hitler said:


> thats some smart shit nigga i was gonna try tinder plus. thank you for the tip. are you chad or does that tip just work really well?


I'm goodlooking, but of course algorithm maxing works for even better results.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 22, 2021)

Purefxrm said:


> I'm goodlooking, but of course algorithm maxing works for even better results.


respect bro im gonna use that method.


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 27, 2021)

A few questions:

1.) Do you need a high quality camera
2.) Do you need photo shop skills
3.) Do you make any short videos?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 28, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> A few questions:
> 
> 1.) Do you need a high quality camera
> 2.) Do you need photo shop skills
> 3.) Do you make any short videos?


1. no but you'll probably look better with a better camera
2. no ive never photoshopped a picture
3. no but you can if you want


----------



## metagross (Aug 28, 2021)

Purefxrm said:


> Good algorithm pill, going to try it.
> 
> If you have Tinder Plus just keep the swipe to like ratio as close to 1. The more swipes you do and less likes you get, the more fucked your algorithm is going to be. Flip side only swiping right on women that pre liked you will get you on the top list.


But how would you know beforehand which girls liked you?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 28, 2021)

metagross said:


> But how would you know beforehand which girls liked you?


it tells you when you have tinder plus


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 29, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> 1. no but you'll probably look better with a better camera
> 2. no ive never photoshopped a picture
> 3. no but you can if you want


Thanks for this information. What would you say is the bare minimum to receive these results in terms of looks.


Would one have to have at least an 8 body and 8 face to achieve this or can you just be slightly above average in both body in face (6,6)?

I'm sure if you're average and below this will either not work at all or at best you get old cat ladies every once in a blue moon.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 29, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Thanks for this information. What would you say is the bare minimum to receive these results in terms of looks.
> 
> 
> Would one have to have at least an 8 body and 8 face to achieve this or can you just be slightly above average in both body in face (6,6)?
> ...


to get loads of followers, it can work if ur subhuman. cos they dont know what u look like until they follow you. and if ur subhuman and u get to 13k, surely 1 girl out of 13k will suck ur dick


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 29, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> to get loads of followers, it can work if ur subhuman. cos they dont know what u look like until they follow you. and if ur subhuman and u get to 13k, surely 1 girl out of 13k will suck ur dick


Interesting, so it has a status boost on a micro level. This could be a way for below average men to get access to women they couldn't access before. Now meaningfull relationships that's another story. 

No I'm not subhuman I would say I'm a 7 body and adjustible 7.5 face. I base this not only on my opinion but the reactions I receive from young women. Most young women will stare at me and smile and some will stare then find a way to get closer to me. However, I know through the black pill that my face isn't an 8 or above because I lack hunter eyes and I don't think even surgery is possible but I'm fine with where I'm at.

Overall this Instagram method appears to be an equalizer as it gives above average dudes a chance to feel like a chad and below average dudes at least a chance to get with a woman. On tinder this guys would have little to no chance. Thank you for your input. Feel free to keep us posted.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 29, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> Interesting, so it has a status boost on a micro level. This could be a way for below average men to get access to women they couldn't access before. Now meaningfull relationships that's another story.
> 
> No I'm not subhuman I would say I'm a 7 body and adjustible 7.5 face. I base this not only on my opinion but the reactions I receive from young women. Most young women will stare at me and smile and some will stare then find a way to get closer to me. However, I know through the black pill that my face isn't an 8 or above because I lack hunter eyes and I don't think even surgery is possible but I'm fine with where I'm at.
> 
> Overall this Instagram method appears to be an equalizer as it gives above average dudes a chance to feel like a chad and below average dudes at least a chance to get with a woman. On tinder this guys would have little to no chance. Thank you for your input. Feel free to keep us posted.


yeah man thats exactly what its for. average men can get better looking women. but to be honest it can work with meaningful relationships too. you just have to go for maybe slightly below average girls or girls with barely any following. and because your status absolutely mogs hers, she'll probably feel like shes speaking to a celeb when u message her. which is a good start to a relationship


----------



## King Solomon (Aug 29, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> yeah man thats exactly what its for. average men can get better looking women. but to be honest it can work with meaningful relationships too. you just have to go for maybe slightly below average girls or girls with barely any following. and because your status absolutely mogs hers, she'll probably feel like shes speaking to a celeb when u message her. which is a good start to a relationship


She's basically your fan or superfan. That can be good and bad. However, if one has masculine frame that's more important to maintain a long term relationship. With that being said, if this instgram thing is as good as you and others say it could be the best way for normies to get their foot in the door. After that it's up to them if they just want a pump and dump or if they want a long term relationship which requires more strong masculine frame.

I'm setting up my instagram now. I live within 15 miles of Seattle so I have an endless number of free women (probably 20,000 women 18-24 years old within a 30 mile radius of where I live). I will follow your advice to a T and see if there's anything else I can add to improve my results. My assumption is it will take at least 3-4 months before I build this up enough but with consistency and constantly improving I think 10,000 subs is very possible. 


Let us know if you ever hit the 100k followers mark.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Aug 29, 2021)

King Solomon said:


> She's basically your fan or superfan. That can be good and bad. However, if one has masculine frame that's more important to maintain a long term relationship. With that being said, if this instgram thing is as good as you and others say it could be the best way for normies to get their foot in the door. After that it's up to them if they just want a pump and dump or if they want a long term relationship which requires more strong masculine frame.
> 
> I'm setting up my instagram now. I live within 15 miles of Seattle so I have an endless number of free women (probably 20,000 women 18-24 years old within a 30 mile radius of where I live). I will follow your advice to a T and see if there's anything else I can add to improve my results. My assumption is it will take at least 3-4 months before I build this up enough but with consistency and constantly improving I think 10,000 subs is very possible.
> 
> ...


yeah man tbh, i need to work on the masc frame part. i do it at the start but i crack eventually as its not natural for me tbh.

but yeah feel free to message if u need any help or pointers with the method


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

enjoy guys.


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 9, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> enjoy guys.


Can't enjoy bc I am friendless neet that sits inside and codes/plays video games all day, despite being 6'3 and pretty good looking. Prerequisite of this plan is to have at least some semblance of social life and friends. Brutal 4 me


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 9, 2021)

King_ said:


> Can't enjoy bc I am friendless neet that sits inside and codes/plays video games all day, despite being 6'3 and pretty good looking. Prerequisite of this plan is to have at least some semblance of social life and friends. Brutal 4 me


instagram is not worth it if you are below 5PSL tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

King_ said:


> Can't enjoy bc I am friendless neet that sits inside and codes/plays video games all day, despite being 6'3 and pretty good looking. Prerequisite of this plan is to have at least some semblance of social life and friends. Brutal 4 me


i am friendless and sit inside marketing all day. you dont need friends to do this. its just a pussy grabbing machine


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 9, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> i am friendless and sit inside marketing all day. you dont need friends to do this. its just a pussy grabbing machine


how do you post anything then to get girls to engage?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> instagram is not worth it if you are below 5PSL tbh.


surely 1 girl out of 13k would suck ur dick on a dark night in your car if u frauded hard enough


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

King_ said:


> how do you post anything then to get girls to engage?


i just post pictures of myself like everyone else does. sometimes post pics of gym or mma classes just to show i am a person


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 9, 2021)

Instagram is only useful if you're gymmaxxed and leanmaxxed and you look good.

Otherwise, it's a waste of time.

Gymmaxxing can turn an average guy into a fuckboy, but it can't turn him into a successful instagram influencer.

There is a reason why V shred is popular, it's because he has the face of a Chad, his body is nothing impressive, but his face commands the respect of his followers and you can tell he is a guy who gets laid easily.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 9, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Instagram is only useful if you're gymmaxxed and leanmaxxed and you look good.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a waste of time.
> 
> ...


not trying to become a successful instsagram influencer. its about just having pure numbers of girls on ur insta so you have access to loads of them and dm them when u want


----------



## enzo (Sep 13, 2021)

What criteria do you follow when unfollowing girls? Do you just unfollow the worse looking ones or what? 

Also has any girl ever called you out on it?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

enzo said:


> What criteria do you follow when unfollowing girls? Do you just unfollow the worse looking ones or what?
> 
> Also has any girl ever called you out on it?


deciding which ones to unfollow would take too long. i just unfollow random and hope that they arent the good looking ones.

And called me out on what? unfollowing? or having loads of followers


----------



## enzo (Sep 13, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> deciding which ones to unfollow would take too long. i just unfollow random and hope that they arent the good looking ones.











Digital Hitler said:


> And called me out on what? unfollowing? or having loads of followers


On unfollowing them, like imagine one of these girls decides to DM you, you are having a good convo and then the next day she notices you suddenly unfollowed her 

But yeah I also would like to know how you explain your high following count when they ask about it.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

enzo said:


> On unfollowing them, like imagine one of these girls decides to DM you, you are having a good convo and then the next day she notices you suddenly unfollowed her
> 
> But yeah I also would like to know how you explain your high following count when they ask about it.


ive done that before. i just either didnt say anything or just said i unfollowed you by accident. i also accidentally followed a girls 12 yr old little sister before. i wanted to rope so badly.

if they ask about it i just say i followed loads of bitches or i left my profile on public for ages and just got loads of followers from explore page


----------



## enzo (Sep 13, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> i also accidentally followed a girls 12 yr old little sister before. i wanted to rope so badly.


JBmaxxing


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 13, 2021)

you got a bachelor in statusmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> you got a bachelor in statusmaxxing


no status for my face


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Sep 15, 2021)

Ive been ig maxxing the past few days.. is posting on your story a must? Because I dont like posting stories on ig tbh, and if so what kind of stories?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 15, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Ive been ig maxxing the past few days.. is posting on your story a must? Because I dont like posting stories on ig tbh, and if so what kind of stories?


nice to hear someone is actually taking action. nah stories arent a must. as long as you have a few feed posts. stories can just be used to market yourself to the girls. so pics of urself or what ur doing


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Sep 15, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> nice to hear someone is actually taking action. nah stories arent a must. as long as you have a few feed posts. stories can just be used to market yourself to the girls. so pics of urself or what ur doing


Thanks foe the help bro. Yeah I've been getting cucked by the Tinder algorithm so I decided to move to Instagram seriously this time, gonna keep using your strategy


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 15, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Thanks foe the help bro. Yeah I've been getting cucked by the Tinder algorithm so I decided to move to Instagram seriously this time, gonna keep using your strategy


yeah honestly tinder is trash unless ur top 5%. and even if you can find girls on there, theyre gonna have extremely inflated ego's. i prefer just to find girls on insta with sub 1000/500 followers with not loads of likes because theres gonna be like 0.1% of the competition so they're way easier to get with. and just keep ur fingers crossed they dont ever download tinder


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 15, 2021)

High iq user tbh, bookmarked, should be in best of the best


----------



## altereg0 (Sep 15, 2021)

Once i catfished on tinder to gain some followers lol. I made my insta acc private and created a tinder using my other phone. I uploaded some chadlite prettyboy photos, put my insta on bio and tried to get some matches. After a while some girls started requesting to follow me and i ignored it for like 1 or 2 weeks and then deleted tinder  After that i accepted all the requests. Most of the girls still follow me, only a small percentage unfollowed, kinda worth tbh, might do it again


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 16, 2021)

altereg0 said:


> Once i catfished on tinder to gain some followers lol. I made my insta acc private and created a tinder using my other phone. I uploaded some chadlite prettyboy photos, put my insta on bio and tried to get some matches. After a while some girls started requesting to follow me and i ignored it for like 1 or 2 weeks and then deleted tinder  After that i accepted all the requests. Most of the girls still follow me, only a small percentage unfollowed, kinda worth tbh, might do it again


how many followers u get off that?


----------



## altereg0 (Sep 16, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> how many followers u get off that?


Prob like 150-200, about 30 girls unfollowed me later. I swiped for about a month and stopped. I think the trick is that most of the girls were e-girls, they kinda be thirsty over some chad TikTok eboy. I changed my location to a very niche one which is full of egirls  it’s not that much but I always wanted to test this method, all girl profiles are legit and active


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 16, 2021)

altereg0 said:


> Prob like 150-200, about 30 girls unfollowed me later. I swiped for about a month and stopped. I think the trick is that most of the girls were e-girls, they kinda be thirsty over some chad TikTok eboy. I changed my location to a very niche one which is full of egirls  it’s not that much but I always wanted to test this method, all girl profiles are legit and active


i might try this method. how long did it take to get 150-200 follows?


----------



## altereg0 (Sep 16, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> i might try this method. how long did it take to get 150-200 follows?


I think it really depends the type of girl you aiming for, mine was alt girls, and my catfish was not a insane gl eboy which made it more believable, and gl e-boys here in Brazil are kinda rare so the e-girls were all drooling over. If you want you can let the profile running and just do your things, sometimes chat with your matches to create like a “bond”, most of the girls followed after a little bit of chat, I think prob cuz I was only liking beckys and stacylites, only like 20 of the girls who followed me I swiped left. It’s boring sometimes but I didn’t have something better to do at the time


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 16, 2021)

altereg0 said:


> I think it really depends the type of girl you aiming for, mine was alt girls, and my catfish was not a insane gl eboy which made it more believable, and gl e-boys here in Brazil are kinda rare so the e-girls were all drooling over. If you want you can let the profile running and just do your things, sometimes chat with your matches to create like a “bond”, most of the girls followed after a little bit of chat, I think prob cuz I was only liking beckys and stacylites, only like 20 of the girls who followed me I swiped left. It’s boring sometimes but I didn’t have something better to do at the time


wtf is an eboy


----------



## altereg0 (Sep 16, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> wtf is an eboy


from TikTok, it’s like an alt-pretty boy


----------



## Edgar (Sep 24, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Just dont compliment


Chadlite Rutherford said the opposite


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 24, 2021)

Edgar said:


> Chadlite Rutherford said the opposite


who cares


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 1, 2021)

What's the best way to find girls in your area on IG. I am a total newbie here


----------



## Deleted member 15405 (Oct 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What's the best way to find girls in your area on IG. I am a total newbie here


If you already have nearby girls socials, go on their following list and follow the girls. Or there should be a suggestions list you can find mutuals


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What's the best way to find girls in your area on IG. I am a total newbie here


go to location search, type in ur city or famous landmarks in ur city like the main shopping mall where girls hang out of popular restaurants, then once you've got a few girls from their u can just follow hundreds of their friends and continue from there


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have 2 insta accounts
One where I have posts dating back to 2015,with a handful of social ones and the rest of pics are gym selfies which I may still archive
This account has 2.6k followers while following 650, good ratio but seems frauded (which it was) considering shit pics 
My second insta account has 1k followers while following 10
I built it up as a fitness theme page then unfollowed everyone I followed, has zero posts currently

I am debating which one I should proceed with to start following girls from my country 
I think I will just upload 2-3 morphed pics to my 1k follower account and do it under an alter ego


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 2, 2021)

6ft4 said:


> I have 2 insta accounts
> One where I have posts dating back to 2015,with a handful of social ones and the rest of pics are gym selfies which I may still archive
> This account has 2.6k followers while following 650, good ratio but seems frauded (which it was) considering shit pics
> My second insta account has 1k followers while following 10
> ...


hmm hard to say. id probably keep a personal one for people u know. then with ur fitness one grow that as ur high follower high status page. 

are u any good at morphs? Ive been trying to do my own but they look like shit


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 2, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> hmm hard to say. id probably keep a personal one for people u know. then with ur fitness one grow that as ur high follower high status page.
> 
> are u any good at morphs? Ive been trying to do my own but they look like shit


At the moment I've just been experimenting with chin reduction and mandible widening in morphs (I will be getting these procedures done)
I morphed 2 pics for tinder and have snapchatted girls from tinder and given them my insta and I think the morphs are subtle enough to seem legit


----------



## Preoximerianas (Oct 5, 2021)

What do you recommend for profile pics? My current one is absolute garbage, think of the kind of pics thirsty curries send to white girls on Insta or Facebook  Even when I first set up the account and put the photo in a friend told me I looked exactly like that 

Absolute quality post, immediate bookmark.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> What's the best way to find girls in your area on IG. I am a total newbie here


ahhh we were expecting you, brethren


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 5, 2021)

in the beginning phase should u add guys (in hopes they add back) too from around ur area just to get as many followers are u can


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 15, 2021)

damn u say u got about 70 followers back for every 200 u followed? Thats a good ratio.

I get back 50 followers for every 1,000 lol. My brother told me though that my IG account looks fake/spam cause I don't use hashtags or caption my photos


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Oct 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> in the beginning phase should u add guys (in hopes they add back) too from around ur area just to get as many followers are u can


This worked huge for me. I'm decently well known in my city but never made insta cuz I was fat till about 20. Started with following normies connected the university and got lots back. 
Nowadays they hype my pics up like crazy with all the bullshit "bro" nonsense in awe.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> damn u say u got about 70 followers back for every 200 u followed? Thats a good ratio.
> 
> I get back 50 followers for every 1,000 lol. My brother told me though that my IG account looks fake/spam cause I don't use hashtags or caption my photos


I got barely any follows back at the start too. Just play around with things e.g profile pic, private/public mode, how many pics are up, ur bio(DOHV in ur bio), whether u look real or not, i dont think using hashtags make a difference, captions would be good. maybe to prove your a real account add more lifestyle shit and videos to ur story -> then highlights to prove its u


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 15, 2021)

also sometimes i would follow 200 and get up to 110 follows back, but this depended on if i hit the right target audience, i noticed if i followed younger girls in the 16 age range they were way more likely to follow back


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 15, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> I got barely any follows back at the start too. Just play around with things e.g profile pic, private/public mode, how many pics are up, ur bio(DOHV in ur bio), whether u look real or not, i dont think using hashtags make a difference, captions would be good. maybe to prove your a real account add more lifestyle shit and videos to ur story -> then highlights to prove its u



DOHV in bio?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> DOHV in bio?


demonstration of higher value so maybe ur job if youve got a cool job or if u box then put boxer, if u model u can put model. try think of something even if its kinda frauded but dont worry if u cant think of anything.

just something ive noticed increases follows back


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 15, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> demonstration of higher value so maybe ur job if youve got a cool job or if u box then put boxer, if u model u can put model. try think of something even if its kinda frauded but dont worry if u cant think of anything.
> 
> just something ive noticed increases follows back


"PSL Legend"

yeah I'll put that in my IG bio


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Oct 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> "PSL Legend"
> 
> yeah I'll put that in my IG bio


Crisick pays for modeling shoots and on his social media and tinder calls himself a male model jfl. The professional quality and touchups are probably worth it, I'd imagine its huge for social validation that bitches want.
I might run this myself depending on how ascension goes


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 16, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> Crisick pays for modeling shoots and on his social media and tinder calls himself a male model jfl. The professional quality and touchups are probably worth it, I'd imagine its huge for social validation that bitches want.
> I might run this myself depending on how ascension goes


this is what i said in my status guide. girls want to be able to say theyre dating a model, massive status increase


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Oct 16, 2021)

Its all cope if you are ugly,you need base to live


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Oct 18, 2021)

The problem is if you have 13k followers, your profile(pictures, stories) have to be congruent with the status you claim. You have to show an attractive lifestyle: travel, parties, fun...

Imagine a girl seeing your profile on private, you having 13k followers. She requests to follow you, and sees your pics, sees no social proof or preselection in them.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 18, 2021)

Renaissance.Chad said:


> The problem is if you have 13k followers, your profile(pictures, stories) have to be congruent with the status you claim. You have to show an attractive lifestyle: travel, parties, fun...
> 
> Imagine a girl seeing your profile on private, you having 13k followers. She requests to follow you, and sees your pics, sees no social proof or preselection in them.


idk man a lot of the time people dont even post an attractive lifestyle, people usually have loads of followers just cos theyre good looking


----------



## fogdart (Oct 25, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Right now I have 13k instagram girl followers
> 
> *What are the benefits of this?:*
> 
> ...


Or you just be good looking and post on tiktok - girls will follow you on IG and DM you stuff like this


----------



## jake_okok (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Or you just be good looking and post on tiktok - girls will follow you on IG and DM you stuff like this
> 
> View attachment 1379628


what she look like tho


----------



## fogdart (Oct 25, 2021)

jake_okok said:


> what she look like tho


Actually cute. Rate her


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Actually cute. Rate her
> View attachment 1379719


rape/10 but over for social status being seen making tik toks


----------



## fogdart (Oct 25, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> rape/10 but over for social status being seen making tik toks


if you're GL tiktoks are a halo cos you get a lot of followers. also just make them home and post them.


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> if you're GL tiktoks are a halo cos you get a lot of followers. also just make them home and post them.


What if your friends find out the cringe tho. That's embarrassing


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> if you're GL tiktoks are a halo cos you get a lot of followers. also just make them home and post them.


maybe if your below 17 bro


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 25, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> What if your friends find out the cringe tho. That's embarrassing


precisely my thoughts. its good for youngcels like that guy probably is. but 16+ and its genuinely over for ur social status regardless of how many followers u get


----------



## Preston (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Or you just be good looking and post on tiktok - girls will follow you on IG and DM you stuff like this
> 
> View attachment 1379628


What do u look like bro?


----------



## fogdart (Oct 25, 2021)

Preston said:


> What do u look like bro?


Wheat waffles rated me a 7/10 facially; others on this site have rated me anywhere from 4.5psl to 5.5psl so it's safe to say I'm around HTN - Tyronelite


----------



## Preston (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Wheat waffles rated me a 7/10 facially; others on this site have rated me anywhere from 4.5psl to 5.5psl so it's safe to say I'm around HTN - Tyronelite


Pm pics?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Wheat waffles rated me a 7/10 facially; others on this site have rated me anywhere from 4.5psl to 5.5psl so it's safe to say I'm around HTN - Tyronelite


ah your black. gtfo my thread.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 25, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> ah your black. gtfo my thread.


Why?


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 25, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Why?


joking bro


----------



## Milanero (Nov 12, 2021)

spain said:


> or pay 10€ for 20k followers and dont waste hours of your life


and you gonna get fake followers which is usseles


----------



## Milanero (Nov 12, 2021)

i personnaly dont try to increase my followers i just let them grow naturally also i have like only 12 really good photos friends travelling beach bodyvibes some thurstthraps i make sure if i upload they are really good my main focus is doing the rest of the work in my stories and highlihts it works really well


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 31, 2022)

razerftw said:


> High IQ thread, I have 2.1k followers, only girls from my area, and this really works, especially if you post high values stories every day.
> 
> Girls watch your shit every day and they become accustomed to you and your life and they are more willingly to come to your place, since they already trust you and you are not some random fuck randomlly DMing them.
> 
> ...





razerftw said:


> I am serious, here are some screenshots: ( this shit really works, my DMs are full of nuds).


B-b-but IG doesn’t matter bro! 

@Johnnybegood @the BULL


----------



## the BULL (Jul 31, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> B-b-but IG doesn’t matter bro!
> 
> @Johnnybegood @the BULL


If you want to be a NT dog Who posts stories in his car everyday or in the club to get a crumble of pussy, It matters. I prefer the Easy way for loners like me.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 31, 2022)

the BULL said:


> If you want to be a NT dog Who posts stories in his car everyday or in the club to get a crumble of pussy, It matters. I prefer the Easy way for loners like me.


“A crumble of pussy” Nigga have you seen the screenshots?!


----------



## the BULL (Jul 31, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> “A crumble of pussy” Nigga have you seen the screenshots?!


No and idc. Jfl if you Need to do all of this to fuck. I want to make sure girls fuck me for my genetics only not because i had to fake being NT and having a lot of Friends while being a loner irl.


----------



## Glerforpus (Aug 10, 2022)

Women are so fucking vapid if this actually worked. But then again we do live in the worst timeline


----------



## ezio6 (Oct 31, 2022)

This kind of guide should not be free man wtf- I have 5k followers and insta unfollow shadowban me


----------

